# my jack



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

this is jack my 12 year old raggie. was recently diagnised with possible early kidney problems and he isnt doing well with the kd


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Jack is beautiful too - hope you can get something sorted out for him healthwise.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you jonescat


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

What a handsome boy! Hope you can sort out his kidney problems soon xx


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Jack is lovely, hope all is sorted soon with his health.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you all. the vet put him on kd but its very hard to feed him with 8 other cats in the house, but he doesnt particularly drink alot and this is all because of a blood test when he had a dental. anyway will just have to keep a close eye on him


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

now i know why pictures seem to go on cat chat, how do i transfer them??


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

No idea - but it does seem to be true that more people look at cat chat!


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

yes I agree they do [I have no idea how to do it either]. Jack is a stunner btw. Hope the food will do the trick. I can remember the panic when we discovered we had to feed 4 cats normal diet, and 3 cats different special diets. It became second nature very quickly!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_Jack is a handsome fella, i do hope his health problems get sorted bless him,_


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Jack is lovely.  

Have you tried putting some extra water in with his food.

Maybe feed Jack in a different place to the others. 

We don't have food down all day, because the dogs would eat it if the cats didn't


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Oh he's beautiful :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:

I hope he feels better soon jenny and starts eating his food ! Have you tried any other renal diets ?

Personally i had no success with any of them but maybe jack would like a different brand


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

PetloverJo said:


> Jack is lovely.
> 
> Have you tried putting some extra water in with his food.
> 
> ...


dont think putting water on the kd would help he is such a fuss pot. i feed him or rather the kd and water is in the bathroom so that if he does want any, he isnt disturbed, but he does eat the other food too


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

Cats cats cats said:


> Oh he's beautiful :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1:
> 
> I hope he feels better soon jenny and starts eating his food ! Have you tried any other renal diets ?
> 
> Personally i had no success with any of them but maybe jack would like a different brand


must admit i havent tried any other. when my libby my siamese x who i lost to renal in 2009. i tried her on both kd and rc renal but she preferred to kd. unfortunately with her i lost her 3 months after she was diagnosed. apparently with the kd, the vet says hills will give you your money back if not a success. maybe i can try rc renal. any other one i have missed out on??


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Zooplus do quite a few if you type just RENAL into the search  although i can't recommend any as Black liked his raw


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thats handy to know val thanks


----------

